# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  *Prezantimi | 50cent_DuDe*

## 50cent_DuDe

Mua me quajne Rocky, jam 18 vjec. Jam ne vite te 12 (4tert). Banoj ne Australi (adelajde) me origjine jam nga shkodra ( da best cities ever :buzeqeshje:  

Me pelqen te hang out 24\7 with da gurlz yo ( i think ya all understand dat sh*t yo lol).. i like 2 race with carz & burnoutz.. i like going 2 gym dat'z 1 of my favourite thingz 

Muzika e preferume iz R&B, RAP... 50cent- in da club, dmx-x gona give it 2 ya, eminem-lose urself, Naz, ICE_CUBE.. etc etc 

ngjyra e flokeve   geshtenje
ngjyra e syve       bojqiell
gjatesia               1'87
pesha                  70

catch ya guyz laterz
PEACE OUT

50cent

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Shkruaj shqip - ndryshuar nga Fiori

----------


## 50cent_DuDe

heheh ChiCky lol ca i bake musikes edhe ti.. e thake krejt  :buzeqeshje: 
flm per mikpritjen patriote, je shume e mir....

PEACE OUT

----------


## magjistari

Pershendetje 50Cent, miresenakeardhur. Ti bashke me te tjeret uroj qe nuk do ta harroni faktin qe jeni shqipetar.

----------


## KaMeLaaa

Mire se erdhe Dude  :shkelje syri:  ...ja kalofsh mire  :perqeshje:

----------


## YllBote

mire se erdhe .. ja kalofsh mire me ne  :buzeqeshje: 
ja dhe nje pic. per ty .. meqe te pelqenka 50 cent.... pershendetje nga ylli  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

*Shkruaj Shqip*

_mesazhi u ndryshua nga Fiori_

----------


## ExEL

mire se erdhe fifty
ja dhe nje foto nga 50 cent  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

50 you hot!!! Ec aty! me pelqen nickname jot :buzeqeshje:  Mire se na erdhe, ja kalofsh sa me mire :shkelje syri:  PaCim ~Sweet^babe~

----------


## Wordless

mire se erdhe te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire

----------


## vagabondi1

pershendetje Dude  :perqeshje:  nje pershendetje nga mua dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ne kete forum fantastik
shnet lale dhe bofsh qef

ja dhe nje foto pershendetese per ty ... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Flava

mirse erdhe

----------


## Viki

Hello shkodran! Mireserdhe!  Pershkrimin e vetes e ke bere shume te bukur, vetem tani po presim nje foto. 
Mos e vono, Ciao, Viki

Go shorty, it's your birthday we gonna party like it's ur bday!
ha ha

----------


## As^Dibrane

Mire se erdhe australia

----------


## drini_në_TR

Mirësevjen në FSH,

shpresoj të të pëlqejnë rrugët e Forumi, por akoma nuk e kemi bërë një hartë, por s'ë shpejti  :shkelje syri: .

Në Adelajde kam dëgjuar se ka shumë goca të bukura, plus është qytet i vogël, drejtë?!

përshëndetje
drini.

----------


## karamelja

Mire se erdhe 50!!
Befsh qef ne forum!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 50cent_DuDe

flm te gjitheve per mikepritjet tuaja.. ju kam si shpirta sidomos ato gocat.. muahhhhh goca..

viki go girl.. edhe ti si ChiCky e thake muziken lol j/k.. foto nuk kam tani per tani..po do e vendose nje se shpejti ok

hey Shkodra_Gurl nje pershendetje te vecante per ty patriote..

hey yllbote thx per pic cutie...

p.s drini_ne_LA eshte e vertete lal se ka goca shume te bukura ketu.. + eshte qytet i vogel (me plot shqiptare) duhesh te dish shqip ketu se po nuk dite mbete ne rruge :buzeqeshje: 

edhe nje here flm te gjitheve per mikepritjet tuaja kaq te ngrohta..

PEACE OUT

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

mire se erdhe ne forum...nice taste in music i luv 50 cent  :shkelje syri: ...nejse befsh qef ktu midis nesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

ua une nje pershendetje te vecant...don't i feel special now..lol
nejse doja te te thoja edhe nji her mire se erdhe, se ma fshin ate qe kisha shkruajtur  :i ngrysur:  nejse ja kalofsh mire ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 50cent_DuDe

O magjistari po qa flet mo plako si te harroj faktin se jam SHQIPTAR....... bele te gjithe studentet te shkolla ime i kam mesuar  te flasin shqip.... edhe ti ke hall se mos te harroj un te flas shqip....    jo mo plako jo... qa flet tiiiiiiii????????  :i ngrysur:

----------

